# Wireless Stage Manager Camera



## Harv (Feb 28, 2018)

We're thinking of using wireless (IP) cameras in theatre as SM feeds. Has anyone tried this? Did you have any issues?

Thanks,
Harv


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Feb 28, 2018)

I think some have latency issues, from having had same thought. Someone will know.


----------



## danTt (Feb 28, 2018)

Why wireless?


----------



## soundtech193746 (Feb 28, 2018)

Would you absolutely need wireless? I understand why you would, if the venue you're using isn't your own. 
I would reccomend the Netgear ARLO system. Good price for the quality you're getting. It uses an existing WiFi network, so as long as a wifi signal can reach the stage managers then it'll work just fine. I'll link to them here

Cheers!


----------



## pbansen (Feb 28, 2018)

baileypl said:


> Would you absolutely need wireless? I understand why you would, if the venue you're using isn't your own.
> I would reccomend the Netgear ARLO system. Good price for the quality you're getting. It uses an existing WiFi network, so as long as a wifi signal can reach the stage managers then it'll work just fine. I'll link to them here



The Arlo system's most attractive feature is ease of installation and setup as well as decent image quality. It really does all of those things pretty well and the battery life in the cameras is very good. Latency is just over a second in my home system - if you can live with that, it would be an affordable and quick to implement system. You could get a set at Costco and return them if you don't like them, too...


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Feb 28, 2018)

If calling cues,a second would usually be unacceptable IMHO.


----------



## pbansen (Feb 28, 2018)

BillConnerFASTC said:


> If calling cues,a second would usually be unacceptable IMHO.



Yup, it could make for some awkward moments!


----------



## Harv (Mar 1, 2018)

danTt said:


> Why wireless?



I was hoping to get away with not running yet another few hundred feet of cable. As well, the flexibility would right handy: SM wants to call a show from the booth? No problem. From backstage? Easily done. Musical Director in the orchestra pit? Done deal. All of the above? Why not, seems everyone has a tablet or laptop these days. Can even do a feed to the Greenroom...

But with a full second of latency, things could indeed get quite awkward, to say the least. Ah well, back to the drawing board.

Thanks all.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Mar 1, 2018)

I'd say much over .1 or .2 seconds would present problems. Especially the "virtual orchestra pit" with singers seeing conductor on displays.


----------



## NickVon (Mar 1, 2018)

I think you could managed the latency with a SM cam, even with precise calling. I think a SM could get used to it or look for Pre-clues when calling things like phones ringing/hang ups. It will be super unacceptable for anything dealing with "conducting music/orchestra/singer cut offs" Coax is super cheap, CCTV cameras super cheap and Splitters are super cheap. We a small system installed in our theater and we just move cameras or put extension coax on our tails if the MD/conductor is going to be in the pit vs backstage, vs on stage. Admittedly the coax and CCTV where already on hand/donated (when College demo'd the old school bookstore) Our only real cost was the Coax/BNC stripper, BNC connectors and BNC/F-type compress tool, to make the lengths we needed..


----------



## eadler (Mar 7, 2018)

A true analog wireless system would not have appreciable delays*. It wouldn't be as high quality as some of today's digital IP cameras but it would be relatively inexpensive and delay-free. There's also a few high-end professional wireless SDI video send/receive systems that are about as close to real-time as can be but you're looking at spending more for the system than the camera and the camera won't be cheap. 

*just speed of light through various media and presentation delay, along with capture delay if not a scanned capture method


----------



## ChrisClarke (Mar 11, 2018)

I've used wireless cameras by Uniden for a few years now and they work flawlessly. Virtually no delay and the IR is pretty good too in our small venue. 

https://www.uniden.com/catalog/security/wireless-security/


----------



## pbansen (Mar 11, 2018)

ChrisClarke said:


> I've used wireless cameras by Uniden for a few years now and they work flawlessly. Virtually no delay and the IR is pretty good too in our small venue.



Well, hey - there we go!


----------



## ruinexplorer (Mar 12, 2018)

On the high end, Teradeck offers a great wireless transmission system with an almost imperceptible latency. I have judged it in person. The downside is that it is kind of pricey.


----------

